
Visual Studio 2017 Release Notes - nerdzero
https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/news/releasenotes/vs2017-relnotes
======
wmccullough
Very excited to see the improvements contained in this product. I swear they
are taking a page out of the VS Code team playbook. I just updated from RC to
RTM with ZERO issues and the update was done within 20 minutes.

